# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NABBA-WFF Πανελληνιο 2008 (1η Ιουνίου,Χρυσουπολη)

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα της NABBA INTERNATIONAL θα γίνει στην χρυσούπολη καβάλας στην 1η ιουνιου όπου θα είναι πρόκρηση για το univerce fitness στην γερμανία στης 7 ιουνιου και παγκόσμιο ββ στην κατερίνη 21 ιουνίου .
περισότερες λεπτομέρειες προσεχώς στο φόρουμ όπως και την αφίσα των αγώνων .
πληροφορίες τηλ 2310 325992 , 6972710016 χατζηδημητριαδη στρατο,
25910 24086, 6977453665 τριανταφυλλου ηλία .

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία, όταν μπορέσεις ενημέωσέ μας για την ώρα του αγώνα, την ακριβή τοποθεσία και αν υπάρξουν προκριματικοί/τελικοί.   :03. Awesome:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

Πανο *οσο ξερω* προκριματηκοι και τελικοι γινονται την ιδια ωρα μαζι  βγαινουν οι αθλητες και με το ματι τους κατατασουν οι κριτες σε κατηγοριες και τους συγκρινουν μεταξυ τους μετα κανουν ατομικο ποζαρισμα






> στην καβάλα θα γίνει στο φουαγιε του διοικητηρίου ειναι κάτω απο την νομαρχία παραλία είναι ένα αμφιθέατρο.


Eνα ποστ του ηλια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία ήταν να γίνει στην καβάλα εκει που είχα προαναφέρει αλλα δεν την είχαν κλείσει εγκαιρα την αίθουσα και είχε δωθεί αλλου μίλησα εγώ μετον νομάρχη να σώσω την κατάσταση και να μήν αναγκαστώ να κάνω εγώ αγώνες γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο και θα μας έδινε ενα καινούριο εκθεσιακό κέντρο αλλά ακόμη δεν το είχε παραδώσει ο εργολάβος και 2 εβδομάδες πρίν έπεσε το μπαλάκι πάλι σε μένα και επειδη το δημοτικο΄θέατρο ήταν κλεισμένο  απο το καπη για εκδηλώσεις που δεν σηκώναν αναβολή εκλεισα μια υπερσυγχρονή αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων αλλά μετα μια εβδομάδα εκλεισε γιατι δεν είχε άδεια λειτουργίας λόγο του ότι έπρεπε να γίνει κόμβος για τα οχήματα στην είσοδο .
πήγα στον δημαρχο και προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο να κάνει ενέργειες ώστε ναπάρει άδεια η έστω παράταση εν τω μεταξύ μου έδωσε ένα δημοτικο θέατρο καινούριο σε περίπτωση που δεν γίνει εκεί το θέατρο είναι φανταστικό με αναψυκτήριο εστιατόριο με θέα χωρους αποδυτήρια αλλά είναι υπαίθριο και φοβάμαι μήπως την κυριακή βρέξει .
το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα γίνουν, όλα αυτά είναι κοντά για το πού θα ξέρω σε μια με δύο μέρες .
οι αγώνες γίνονται μια και έξω στην αρχή γινετε διαχωρισμός φίτνες δηλαδη απλό φίτνεςς , περφορμανς , αθλέτικ , σουπερ μποντυ , και όλα αυτά για να μπαινει ο καθένας εκει που ταιριάζει και να μήν υπάρχουν γκρίνιες και αδικίες .
όσες φορες έγιναν αγώνες χρυσούπολη είχαν τρομερη επιτυχία αλλά είχα χρόνο για διοργάνωση και χορηγούς πράγμα που δεν υπαρχει τώρα αλλά αν γίνει σε έναν απο τους δυο χώρους θα είναι φανταστικά αύριο πάλι θα αρχίσει ο μαραθώνιος να βρώ λύση με τον δήμαρχο .
θα ενημερώσω όσο γίνετε πιό γρήγορα.

----------


## aggelos

Ηλία, καλή δύναμη και καλό κουράγιο στην προσπάθεια που κάνετε παρόλες τις δυσκολίες που συναντάτε. Εξάλλου η αγάπη μερικών ανθρώπων για το άθλημα του bodybuilding και τους αγώνες είναι αυτό που σώζει ακόμη την κατάσταση και που κρατάει το άθλημα σε ένα καλό επίπεδο.

Καλή επιτυχία στους αγώνες και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## RUHL

Τελικα χρυσουπολη θα γινει?  :01. Confused:   :01. Confused:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αναγκαστικά παιδιά τελευταία στιγμή για να σώσω την κατάσταση όπως είχα πεί ηταν να γίνει καβάλα σε ένα χώρο της νομαρχίας όπου είχα κατέβει στον πρώτο μου αγώνα το 1986 αλλά ο τοπικός διοργανωτης δεν είχε κλείσει την αίθουσα, που εγώ μίλησα με τον νομάρχη και ήταν ελεύθερη ,όταν αυτός από την πολύ σιγουριά δεν σκεύτηκε ότι αν δεν κατοχυρωθεί μπορεί να δωθεί αλλού και έτσι φτάσαμε στην λύση της χρυσούπολης τελευταία στιγμή, που άλλος δεν αναλαμβάνει τέτοια ευθύνη εγώ το έκανα από την αγάπη για το άθλημα και για να μην εκτεθούμε .` Έκλεισα το κέντρο που είχα προαναφέρει αλλά αυτός επειδή λειτουργούσε χωρίς άδεια ποιος να το ξέρει βέβαια τον εκλεισαν και τρέχω εγώ επειδή έχω τις γνωριμίες να βρεθεί λύση έστω για τους αγώνες αντί να βρεί αυτός λύση που μας εξέθεσε. 

σημερα είχα συναντηση με τον δήμαρχο και αυριο κλείσαμε ραντεβου με τον διοικητή της αστυνομίας και της καβάλας να βρούμε μία λύση υπ όψιν έχω κλείσει και το δημοτικό θέατρο ένα καινούριο χώρο φανταστικό αλλά είναι υπαίθριο και είπε βροχές για κυριακή αλλιώς ηταν τέλεια εκεί .
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι ταλαιπωρία περνάω .
Θα γίνει όμως σίγουρα χρυσούπολη το απόγευμα της κυριακής πάση θυσία ήδη έχουμε συμετοχές από όλη την ελλάδα από νησιά κρήτη, κέρκυρα ,ρόδο

----------


## RUHL

Μπραβο ηλια για τους κοπους σου   :03. Clap:  


Θα τα πουμε εκει  8)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα χαρώ πολύ παιδιά να σας δω να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## toula_nomikou

Eκει θα ειμαστε μπραβο...  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Τελικά όλα οκ οι αγώνες θα γίνουν στο κέντρο που αναφέρετε στην αφίσα
Ονομάζετε παρουσία και είναι στα 2 χιλιόμετρα από την διασταύρωση χρυσούπολης προς ξάνθη από την παλιά εθνικη δηλαδή. όποιος έρχετε από εγνατία στρίβει κανονικά στην έξοδο για χρυσούπολη και μόλις φτάσει στην διασταύρωση κάνει αριστερά πρός ξάνθη στα 2 χιλιόμετρα είναι το κέντρο παρουσία .
Ο αγώνας ξεκινάει κυριακή 1 ιουνίου  στις 7 η ώρα αλλά οι αθλητες πρέπει να είναι στις 5 για να γίνει το τσεκιν και ο διαχωρισμός του φιτνες .
Θα χαρούμε να σας δούμε όλους εκεί . 
Για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα τηλ στο 6977453665 η 6972710016

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μακάρι να είχαμε και το πανό με το λογότυπο του σαιτ να το βάζαμε πισω απο την σκηνή ,
αλλά θα κάνουμε αναφορά για το φόρουμ και το σαιτ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία,

Δυστυχώς το πάνό δε θα είναι έτοιμο για αυτόν τον αγώνα, αλλά θα είναι για το παγκόσμιο της Κατερίνης, όπου θς δώσουμε βροντερό παρόν.

Αν υπάρχει η αφίσα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή βάλτην έδω Ηλία.  :03. Awesome:  

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο ηλια και πανο.πρεπει να υπαρχει το πανω στην κατερινη οπωςδηποτε.  :03. Clap:

----------


## RUHL

Εχω παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες να δω τι θα ανεβασω τωρα και πως επειδη δεν εχω πολυ χρονο αυτες τις μερες 
Θα ανεβασω αυτες που μου αρεσαν για αρχη


Ενας αγνωστος  :01. lol:   με μεγαλη πλατη  :01. Mr. Green:   (οχι δεν ειναι ο Κολεμαν  :01. Mr. Green:  )


Και τον ελεγα αυτον κανε λιγο πλατη τι χαλι ειναι αυτο ολες οι ηνες φενοντε στο κατω μερος (φενετε στο βιντεακι προσεχως) ασε που δεν χωρουσε στις φωτογραφιες  :01. Mr. Green:  



Να και ο αγνωστος-αναγνωστου  :03. Bowdown:  








Μετα εχουμε την Τουλα μας που ελεγε κατι ιστοριες οτι ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ σταματησε την προπονηση κανενα μηνα
 ναι Τουλα σε πιστεψαμε  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Mr. Green:  



Παντως  το μαυρο μαλι σε πηγαινε πιο πολυ τουλα στο εχω πει και ποιο παλια στο τοπικ σου
παρε και μια photo    :01. Mr. Green:   που εβγαλα οσο δεν εβλεπες  :01. Mr. Green: 


Ηταν και ο στελιος εκει(Stelios30) σε καλη κατασταση αν και με λιγα νερα(οπως ειδα) αλλα μαλον κρατιετε για το παγκοσμιο για να πετυχει την καλυτερη του φορμα εκει


Να και stelios TEAM  





Ηταν εκει και το παιδι που κατεβασε ο Στρατος (αργυρακης-mod) σε πολυ καλη κατασταση λιγο τα ποδια ηταν οφφ σε σχεση με το ανω σωμα αλλα με δασκαλο τον στρατο νομιζω δεν θα ειναι για πολυ καιρο ετσι  :02. Affraid:  

Μια μικρη παρατηρηση αμα το διαβαζει αυτο και ο ιδιος η ο στρατος να ποζαρει πιο πολυ στον καθρεφτη γιατι του εφευγαν μερικες ποζες(δεν ηταν σωστες) επειδη δεν εκανε λογικα αρκετη εξασκηση  εχω μερικες φωτογραφιες θα δειτε τι ενοω μπορουσες να τα πας ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερα αμα αφιερωνες χρονο και στο ποζαρισμα (ισως ηταν τον ανχος δεν ξερω ολα τα πανω γνωμη μου)




ΠΟΛΥ ΦΛΕΒΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ μεχρι "αιδιας" ειδικα απο κοντα φενοταν   :02. Affraid:   ετσι





Και τωρα ενα μυστικο   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:   που μαθαμε ενω ημασταν εκει με τους προ ειχαν ενα κοινο και οπως εμαθα βοηθαει παρα πολυ στην γραμμωση επειδη σου κοβει την πηνα βρητε το   :02. Smile:  






Ηταν και καποιος αλλος εκει λιγο αδυνατος μου φανηκε ηταν δεν ηταν 130-140 κιλα    :02. Rabbit:   :02. Rabbit:  




Και ο γενικος νικητης



Ειδικα στον γενικο τιτλο γηνοτανε χαμος τρομερο επιπεδο μονο ενας εληπε  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   απο λαθος, μπερδεμα,ατυχημα, κατι αλλο τελος παντων επρεπε να παρει μερος (ναι τον γιαννη λεω)




Αλλες photo πιο μετα  :02. Sleeping:  


Τις θεσεις κτλ τις εχει η τουλα απλος θα πω οτι ο Γιαννης νικησε στους μαστερς(επρεπε να παρει και αλλο τιτλο τελος παντων  :01. Cursing:  )
Ο στελιος βγηκε δευτερος σε μια κατηρογια(ειχε παρα πολλες ουτε εγω δεν θυμαμε) εκεινη που επεζε και το παιδι με την φλεβηκοτητα πιο πανω 3ος βγηκε αυτος

Το παιδι που κατεβασε ο στρατος βγηκε 3ος στην κατηγορια του αυτα για αυτους που ξεραμε τα αλλα η τουλα




















Γιαννη αν τυχον το δεις αυτο το μηνυμα          

Ειδα το βιντεακι απο το ατομικο σου ποζαρισμα   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   και εγω γελαω τωρα επειδη ειχες την απορια γιατι ο κοσμος γελουσε(με καλη ενοια) σου παραθετο ενα βιντεακι του Ruhl και με αυτον γελανε οταν γυρησε πλατη 37 δευτερολεπτα για αλλο λογω ειναι ομως  το γελιο ωφηλε οτι δεν πιστευεις αυτο που βλεπεις   :01. ROFL:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWtsc...eature=related

Κατι αναλογο γηνοταν και με σενα δεν το πιστευαν 



Οσο σκεφτομε που θα ειχες παει ρε γιαννη αν δεν γινοταν αυτη η Μ***α  αλλα και με αυτη επιασες πολυ καλη φορμα στον αγωνα που να μην γηνοτανε ολοι ετσι θα πηγαιναν  :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   το υπογραφω

να πω την αληθεια οταν εγηνε το ατυχημα δεν το περιμενα οτι θα γηνεις ετσι ποτε επειδη σταματησες την προετημασια αρκετο καιρο κτλ κτλ αλλα παλι τα καταφερες τρελο * respect* απο μενα   :03. Awesome: 





Kατηγορια Juniors and  juniors + ανω τον 40
2 συμετοχες για τα juniors 












O μικρος με το πορτοκαλι μαγιο ηταν αθλητης του Καραμανλακη οντως πολυ καλος(βασηκα 2 ατομα εφερε ο καραμανλακης και οι 2 τα πηγαν πολυ καλα)


Mετα εχουμε τον αθλητη που κατεβασε ο στρατος ποια κατηγορια ειναι αυτη?? δεν θυμαμε παντως φιτνεςς δεν ηταν ΝΟΜΙΖΩ

















FITNESS ATHLETIC

----------


## ioannis1

καταρχην αλεξ ευχαριστω για τακαλα λογια.εγω θελω να συγχαρω τον ενα και μοναδικο ηλια τριανταφυλου που μονος εκανε μια τελεια διοργανωση.μπραβο ηλια.εκανα λαθος εγω που δεν δηλωσα να παιξω και σε κανονικη κατηγορια.νομιζα οτι και οι μαστερς επαιζαν στο γενικο.νομιζω οτι τον επαιζα τον μηνιδη σε αρκετα σημεια.απλα ηθελα να συγκριθω και τιποτε αλλο. ο τασος ηταν τελειος παντως.στη τρια κατηγορια μπορουσα με μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να παρω τον πιτσιρικα.ευχαριστω για την στηριξη την ομοσπονδια.με στηριξαν ολοι στη δυσκολη στιγμη του τραυματισμου και ετσι κατεβηκα.αλεξ σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.στην κ;ατερινη θα γινει χαμος.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## RUHL

Γιαννη εγω σου ειπα δελτοιδης, στηθος,φτερα μπροστα -πησω, διπλους δικεφαλους πησω και δικεφαλους  :03. Thumb up:   (ξερεις για τι λεω) ειναι ηδη αρκετα σημεια  αλλα το παγκοσμιο κοντα ειναι  :03. Thumb up:  

ατομικο ποζαρισμα του αναγνωστου 
sory για το αρχηκο(πως την κρατουσα) γιατι δεν ηξερα τι να δω τον αναγνωστου απο την φωτογραφικη η απο ετσι οπως ηταν live   :02. Affraid:   + μετα απο ενα 3ρο(μεχρι να βγει ο γιαννης) απο τις φωτογραφιες αρχησε να μου ποναει ο δελτοειδης(αριστερος προληματικος)  :02. Bang Head:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17CyAYFoiSo

Παντως ο στελιος ειχε πολυ καλο ποζαρισμα  :03. Awesome:   (αν και δεν ειχα χωρο στην φωτογραφηκη να τον γραψω ακομα και τον γιαννη δεν τον εβαλα ολοκληρο λοιπουν καμια 15-20 secs)


Mερικες του στελιου απο το ποζαρισμα

----------


## aggelos

Μπράβο παιδιά!!!! Γιάννη, Στελιο φανταστικοί!!!   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:

----------


## Muscleboss

cool! Γιάννη πολύ καλή φόρμα, το παγκόσμιο έρχεται!  :03. Awesome:  

Δυστχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω τον αγώνα από κοντά, αλλά είναι η τελευταία φορά που συμβάινει κατι τέτοιο...

Ruhl ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο, περιμένουμε κι άλλες.


ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

πως ειμαι ετσι.....  :02. Shock:  επαθα πλακα με τον εαυτο μου.χχαχαχχχα.γιαυτο.....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πολυ γραμμωμενος ο Γιαννης μας κ ο Στελιος πιστευω οτι μεχρι το Παγκοσμιο θα ειναι παρα πολυ καλος ... με τον Ruhl τους θαψαμε ολους   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:  το επιπεδο καλο.. ο γενικος νικητης Μηνιδης Τασος πολυ εντυπωσιακος τελεια υδατανθρακωση...το παιδι με τη φλεβικοτητα στις επανω φωτο του Ruhl λεγεται Χαλκιας Ευαγγελος...τωρα θα αναφερω τους νικητες της  καθε κατηγοριας...
    FITNESS JUNIOR  Νο 100 ΝΤΑΝΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
    FITNESS OVER FORTY Νο  96 ΣΟΥΡΑΒΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ
    OVER FORTY οπως ξερεται ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
    FITNESS MEN Νο 90 ΣΤΑΜΠΑΣΙΔΗΣ ΕΚΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ
    FITNESS PERFORMANCE Νο 75 ΖΑΡΚΙΑΔΟΥΛΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΣ
    FITNESS ATHLETIC Νο97 ΨΥΛΛΗΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
    FITNESS SUPER BODY Νο 92 ΣΑΙΝΤ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
    FITNESS WOMAN Νο 93 ΚΟΡΙΚΗ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ
    CLASS 4 Νο 86 ΤΣΟΝΓΛΟΥ ΤΑΣΟΣ
    CLASS 3 Νο 111 ΓΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
    CLASS 2 Νο 98 ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ ΤΑΣΟΣ Κ γενικος νικητης
    CLASS 1 Νο ΧΑΤΖΗΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

----------


## stavro

Γιαννη μην ξεχασεις στην υπογραφη  σου να προσθεσεις και τον καινουργιο σου τιτλο μπραβο!!!!!!
συνχαρητηριο και στον  Στελιο που ενω ολοι στεγνωνουν στο πρωσοπο  αυτος ηταν και ομορφοπαιδο!
καλα η Τουλα εντυπωσιακη!!!!!
δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα να μιλησω μετα παιδια καθως συνοδευωμουν απο τους δυο  πιτσιρικαδες μου
τελος συνχαρητηρια στονΗλια για την αψογη διοργανωση  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## RUHL

> πως ειμαι ετσι.....  επαθα πλακα με τον εαυτο μου.χχαχαχχχα.γιαυτο.....


Oταν τα λεγα εγω   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol: 

Γιαννη μην το σκεφτεσε παρα πολυ 

Θα ακους τους αλλους  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Muscleboss

:01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τούλα ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση!!!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:  

Στον Ηλία δε λέω συγχαρητήρια για την διοργάνωση γιατί εννοούνται  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

αρε ρουλ.πολυ εκφραστικη φωτο. μαρεσε.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## RUHL

CLASS 2









Aυτος στο τελος πρεπει να βγηκε 2ος και ο στελιος 3ος

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλη δουλεια αλεξ.μπραβο.προτεινω φανερα τον πανο  να δωσει τα γαλονια που σου πρεπουν.  :03. Clapping:

----------


## RUHL

μπα ενταξη καλα ειμαστε δεν εχω και χρονο τωρα  απλος ειπα να ποσταρω τις photos γιατι μερικοι απο μας δεν πηγαν στους αγωνες επειδη δεν βρηκαν την ευκαιρια να πανε και τους βαζω λιγο μεσα να δουν τι εγηνε τελικα να μπουν στον κλιμα












Γιαννη δουλεψε το ποζαρισμα απο την αριστερη μερια   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:  οπτικο αθλημα ειναι οσα μπορουμε κριβουμε

----------


## ioannis1

εχεις δικιο.παντως περιμενα να ηταν φανερη η διαφορα στο χερι.οποιος δεν τοξερε δεν το κταλαβε.η πλατη  μου δεν παιζοτανε.στο παγκοσμιο θα ποζαρω πιο πολυ με πλατη.

----------


## RUHL

Αναγνωστου και Καγκελαρης
































 :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid: 
Γιαννη ο Dorian μηπως ειναι κανενας ξαδερφος σου  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :02. Idea:   λεω εγω τωρα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   :02. Joker:   :02. Wink:

----------


## RUHL

CLASS 3 (ο νικητης που φενετε δεν θα πω ποιος ειναι τον κατεβαζε ο καραμανλακης και συνεχεια του ελεγε τι να κανει πανω στην σκηνη)

----------


## RUHL

Σε 2 κατηγοριες ελοιπα επειδη τα "μεγαλα" ονοματα ηδη βγηκαν στην σκηνη ημουν απο πησω με τον γιαννη
*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ*

----------


## RUHL



----------


## RUHL

το αστειο ειναι οτι εχω και αλλες   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :08. In and Out:   :08. In and Out:   κανονισε βοςς να φερεις λιγοτερες απο ερετρια   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ καλές RUHL.   :03. Awesome:  
στην ερέτρια θα έχω φωτογράφο μαζί... (βλέπε Fotis_Patra). θα βγάλει φωτος θέλει δε θέλει...

ΜΒ

----------


## aggelos

πολύ καλό το ρεπορτάζ από χρυσούπολη!  :03. Awesome:  

πιστεύω για άλλη μια φορά ο γενικός τίτλος κρίθηκε στα πόδια...  :05. Squat:

----------


## RUHL

Μπα οχι τοσο στα ποδια οπως και σε καθε αγωνα κρινετε το "πακετο" που φερνεις εκει μεσα 

Ναι μεν ο μηνιδης ειχε πολυ καλα ποδια με ανεπτυγνεχη την εξω κεφαλη αρκετα καλα ομως η κατασταση που εφερε condision που λενε οι αμερικανοι ηταν αξιζηλευτη επειδη δεν κρατουσε καθολου νερα δεν υδρονε-εσταζε καν τοση ωρα κατω απο τα φωτα (οχι δεν εγηνα ειδικος  :01. lol:   η τουλα μου ειπε να το προσεξω αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Bowdown:   )
Η σκληραδα και η γραμμωση και φλεβηκοτητα απο πανω μεχρι κατω ηταν πολυ καλη και ηταν γεματος  πολυ καλη υδατανθρακωση πετυχε

Τωρα το 111 με κιτρινο μαγιο ηταν πολυ κοντα στον μηνιδη αλλα του ελοιπαν λιγο αυτα που ειπα πανω και ελαχιστος ογκος παραπανω ενω ηταν ποιο ανοιχτος πανω στους ομους σε σχεση με τον μηνιδη αλλα ειναι μικρος(24 χρονων) αμα τα παει καλα και στο μελον τον βλεπω για πολλες πρωτιες και νομιζω ο μικρος ηταν ποιο καλος στην πλατη σε ευρως αλλα λιγοτερος σε ποιοτητα που λεμε

----------


## RUHL

Τωρα αν βαζαμε ενα ατομο να κατσει να δει τις φωτογραφιες και δεν του λεγαμε   σε ποιο σημειο εχει προβλημα η αν εχει γενικος προβλημα καπου ο γιαννης πιστεω οτι δεν θα το εβλεπε θα επρεπε να κατσεις και να κοιταξεις πολυ λεπτομερος και οι φωτογραφιες απο κατω ειανι τραβηγμενες στον μισο μετρο ενω οι κρητες ειναι καμια 5+ μετρα μακρια ολο το αθλημα βασηζετε στην οφθαλμαπατη  καπως πρεπει να ποζαρεις για να κρηψεις οσες αδυναμιες εχεις ενω να δηξεις οσο ποιο καλα μπορεις τα δυνατα σου σημεια (ακους γιαννη   :02. Smash:  προπονηση στις ποζες απο αριστερη μερια  :02. Smash:  κανε μερικα πειραματα στο καθρεφτη να δεις που ειναι η σωστη γωνια για δικεφαλα προστα ωστε να μην φανει κτλ κτλ)

----------


## billys15

Thanks κι απο μενα για τις φωτο! Και συγχαρητηρια και στον διοργανωτη και στους συμμετεχοντες!!

----------


## RUHL

Εσυ κανονισε να μην ερθεις κατερινη θα εισηγηθω να γηνει μπαν αν δεν πας  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:

----------


## Tuff

Μπραβο Γιαννη παρα πολυ καλος!

----------


## ioannis1

επειδη ο φωτισμος δεν ηταν καλος πανο στη σκηνη οι φωτο με αδικουν υπερβολικα.βαζω μερικες καλες που εβγαλε το μελος μας η τεα και την ευχαριστω πολυ.


















το μονο που θελω να πω ειναι γιατι οι μαστερσ δεν εχουν δικαιωμα στο οβερολ;

----------


## RUHL

Καλα ο φωτησμος χαλια ηταν ακομα και οι κριτες αυτους που ηθελαν να τους δουν ποιο καλα τους ελεγαν να κατσουν στην μεση της σκηνης 

Δεν πειραζει γιαννη θα πας overall στο παγκοσμιο  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιάννη,

πολύ καλές φώτος! φαίνεται η λεπτομέρεις και το στέγνωμά σου! πολύ καλή δουλειά 

Ευχαριστούμε την Tea για τις φώτος.  :01. Wink:  

Σχετικά με τους μάστερς και overall, πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα....  :01. Unsure:  

ΜΒ

----------


## pikolo

Γιαννη παρα πολυ καλοσ!εγς δεν ειδα διαφορα στο χερι που λες οτ εμεινε πισς!πολυ καλοσ και παλι!  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## dreads

συγχαρητηρια γιαννη!!οι πρωτες φωτος σε αδικουν αυτες που ανεβασες φαινετε οτι εχεις πετυχει εξωπραγματικη φορμα σε στεγνωμα ,οι γλουτιαιοι σου ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη!!Βαστα και δωστα ολα για το παγκοσμιο :01. Smile: ))  :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είχα πρόβλημα με τον υπολογιστή και σήμερα τον εφτιαξα .
οσο για τον φωτισμό λόγω του ότι η διοργάνωση ήταν της τελευταίας στιγμής ηταν καμένες και κάποιες λάμπες και τις αλλάξαμε αλλά δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα να μπούν επιπλέον προβολείς τελευταία στιγμή λόγω του ότι η αίθουσα έκλεισε οριστικά την παρασκευή στης 4 η ώρα το σάββατο είχε γάμο οπότε μόνο η κυριακή έμεινε για σκηνικά και ετοιμασίες .
δηλαδη και να με πλήρωναν δεν έκανα τετοια οργάνωση της τελευταίας στιγμής αλλά το έκανα για να σώσω την κατάσταση και για το χατήρι του στράτου του χατζηδημητριάδη ενός ανθρώπου που δεν προβάλετε όσο θα έπρεπε και πραγματικά απο την εποχή του ανάργυρου τσοπουρίδη του τότε προέδρου της ναββα έχουν κάνει πολλα για το ββ στην ελλάδα  και έκαναν αγώνες σε απ άκρη σε άκρη σε όλη την ελλάδα και τότε ήταν στην ναββα και οι κύριοι σερέτης και γερολυμάτος .

πολλοί λένε διάφορα και υποσχέσεις τα λόγια τζαμπα είναι ο καθένας λέει ότι θέλει οι πράξεις κάνουν την διαφορά εμείς και ο στράτος ο χατζηδημητριάδης κάνουμε ακριβώς αυτά που λέμε δηλαδη σε κάθε οργάνωση φροντίζουμε την διαμονή των αθλητών που έρχονται από μακρυα και την ματαφορά στον χώρο των αγώνων γι αυτούς που έρχονται χωρίς μέσο δικό τους με τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς ΄καθώς και μια δεξίωση στο τέλος τών αγώνων για φαγητό σ αυτούς που μένουν πράγμα που δεν το βλέπουμε ούτε σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις του εξωτερικού αλλά δεν θεωρούμε οτι κάνουμε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο αλλά σαν βασικός κανόνας φιλοξενείας γιατί αν κάποιος παρατήρησε στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα δεν υπήρχε κανένας χορηγός λόγω της οργάνωσης της τελευταίας στιγμής παρα μόνο ο στράτος ο χατζηδημητριάδης φανταστείτε να υπήρχαν και χορηγοί τότε θα κάναμε και γλέντι με μπουζούκια .
επειδή η χρυσούπολη και η καβάλα παλαιότερα έχουν παράδοση στο ββ μην ξεχνάμε πώς και ο γιάννης ο ελευθεριάδης και ο στράτος ο αργυράκης είναι απο την χρυσούπολη όπως και δεκάδες αθλητές παλιότερα αλλα και στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα οπού τελικα από τις 4 συμετοχές τελικά κατέβηκαν μόνο οι 2 η κοπέλα δεν μπόρεσε λόγω εξετάσεων και ενας στην ψιλή κατηγορία δεν πρόλαβε λόγω υποχρεώσεων , αλλά αυτοι οι δύο ο κιζάκης ο γιώργος πήρε την τρίτη θέση και ο τσόνογλου αναστάσιος όπου τον ετοίμασα σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα πήρε την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία 4 παρ όλη την αποιρία του στό ποζάρισμα στην wabba στην αθήνα βγήκε 3ος αλλά εκεί επρεπε οι κριτές να μαντέψουν γιατί δεν πόζαρε καθόλου καλά ουτε στις υποχρεότικές πόζες στην χρυσούπολη όμως ήταν αρκετά βελτιωμένος και βγήκε καθαρά πρώτος .
γενικά όμως το επίπεδο ηταν αρκετά υψηλό και είχε αρκετούς αθλητές και μερικοί δεν ηρθαν λόγω αλλαγής της ημερομηνιας .

εγώ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους παρεβρέθηκαν στην οργάνωση αθλητές και θεατές γιατί αυτοί είναι η ψυχή των αγώνων και χωρίς αυτούς δεν νοείται πετυχημένος αγώνας .

----------


## KATERINI 144

αλεξ δεν πιανεσαι στο ρεπορταζ μπαγασα   :01. Razz:  

και ο γιαννης δεν πιανεται στη γραμμωση   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:  
μπραβο αρχηγε,  πολυ καλητερα αποτι περιμενα , τρομερος    :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εγώ τι να πώ ρε παιδιά, χωρίς να θέλω να χαιδέψω αυτιά, και γνωρίζωντας μόνο λίγο πόσο δύσκολη είναι μια διοργάνωση αγώνων, απορώ με θέληση κάποιων ανθρώπων και την αγάπη τους για το άθλημά μας που τους οδηγεί στην διοργάνωση αγώνων. Την ίδια στιγμή έχω μια μικρή ανησυχία αν θα υπάρξει συνέχεια από τους νεότερους όταν κάποιοι αποφασίσουν να σταματήσουν να ασχολούνται με το θέμα.

Σχετικά με τον κ. Χατζηδημητριάδη κ τη NABBA έχω να πιστοποιήσω τα λεγόμενα του Ηλία. Έχωντας την εμπειρία της συμμετοχής σε αγώνες της ομοσπονίδας, ήταν ο πρώτος μου αγώνας που πήγα εντελώς μόνος μου, μην ξέρωντας κανέναν κ τίποτα, και πράγματι χωρίς κάν να έχω ενημερώσει, οι διοργανωτές κανόνισαν όχι μόνο για τη διαμονή μου, αλλά γνωρισα φίλους και συμμετέιχα στη δεξίωση για φαγητό μετά τους αγώνες όπου πραγματικά μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση και είναι κάτι που θα το θυμάμαι, καθώς ένιωσα φοβερή οικιότητα μεταξύ ανθρώπων που είχα γνωρίσει πριν λίγες ώρες. (περιττό να πώ ότι ήμουν από δίαιτα και έφαγα του σκασμού!)

ελπίζω και εύχομαι να τους έχει ο Θεός καλά και να συνεχίσουν να διοργανώνουν πολλούς αγώνες ακόμα.
Σαν bb.gr φυσικά θα υποστηρίζουμε πάντα αυτές τις προσπάθειες.

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Ηλια δεν χριαζεται να δικαιολογεις τιποτα, μονο μπραβο και συγχαρητηρια σου αξιζουν που καταφερες μεσα σε τοσο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα να διοργανωσεις εναν καλο αγωνα με ζεστο και φιλικο περιβαλλον. Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που η ομοσπονδια της ΝΑΒΒΑ υποστειριζει το bodybuilding στη Βορεια Ελλαδα και ελπιζω να το συνεχισει επιτυχως. Καλη δυναμη σε οτι προγραμματιζεται και εμεις θα ειμαστε εδω να σας στηριζουμε με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε.!

----------


## stelios30

Εμεις παντα θα στηριζουμε το αθλημα που αγαπαμε αλλα θα πρεπει να κανουν κατι και οι προισταμενοι μας!!
 Επειδη ξερω απο κοντα τα πραγματα λογω του ο Ηλιας ειναι φιλος τελευταια στιγμη του ανεθεσαν να κανει αυτος τους αγωνες γιατι η ομοσπονδια δεν προεβλεψε να κλεισει την αιθουσα πιο μπροστα και ο δημος την εδωσε αλλου δηλαδη τι θα καναμε αν δεν υπηρχαν ατομα σαν τον Ηλια?Θελω να πω λιγο περισσοτερη οργανωση δεν βλαπτει τωρα οτι λαθη εγιναν στον αγωνα εγω προσωπικα δεν καταλογιζω καμια ευθηνη δτον Ηλια λογω του οτι σε τοσο χρονο που ειχε εκανε το καλυτερο δυνατο που περνουσε πο το χερι του αλλα θα πρεπει να αναρωτηθουν ολοι τι να κανουν για να βελτιωσουν την ποιοτητα του αθληματος μας να ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος να μας δει και να το ανεβασουμε οσο μπορουμε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια είμαστε ερασιτεχνικο αθλημα μη αναγνωρισμένο και όλα γίνονται απο τούς εκπρωσώπους και διοργανωτές της ομοσπονδίας και πρόκληση είναι να κάνουμε καλούς αγώνες σε ωραίους χώρους και να αφήνουμε καλές εντυπώσεις για το καλό και την σωστή προβολή του αθλήματος για να κερδίσουμε φίλους και οπαδούς σ αυτό όμως μερίδιο έχουν όλοι και κυρίως αθλητές και διοργανωτές . 
το ββ και γενικότερα η γυμναστική με βάρη  είναι η βάση για όλα τα αθλήματα και τα υπερσυγχρονα γυμναστήρια που υπάρχουν σήμερα είναι η εξέλιξη των παλιών σιδεράδικων γι αυτό ας προσπαθήσουμε να πάρει το αθλημά μας την θέση που του αξίζει.

----------

